# 20.11.2011 Crossrennen Fürth



## norman68 (19. November 2011)

Termin Querfeldeinrennen 2011: 20.11.2011

Start und Ziel: zwischen Hotel Forsthaus und Wildschweingehege im Fürther Stadtwald

Startzeiten:

Schüler und Schülerinnen: Start 10.30 Uhr, Siegerehrung ca. 10.45 Uhr

Jugend: Start ca. 11.05 Uhr, Siegerehrungen ca. 11.40 Uhr

Frauen, Junioren und Juniorinnen: Start ca. 11.50 Uhr, Siegerehrungen ca. 12.40 Uhr


Masters: Start ca. 12.45 Uhr, Siegerehrungen ca. 13.30 Uhr

Jedermann: Start ca. 13.40 Uhr, Siegerehrungen ca. 14.30 Uhr

Elite: Start 14.35 Uhr, Siegerehrung ca. 15.45 Uhr


----------



## ]:-> (24. November 2011)

Ich weiß dass das schon vorbei ist, aber mich würde mal interessieren was da für Leute teilnehmen. Gibts da auch Hobby-Crosser, die nicht mit Schlauchreifen und "auf-den-Sattel-Spring-Technik" daherkommen? Oder fahren bei Cross Rennen nur eingefleischte mit? Wird das gefahren wie XC-Rennen, wo man nach Überrundung rausgenommen wird?

Danke schonmal für ein paar Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (24. November 2011)

Dort sind ja mehrer Klassen gestartet. Wenn du ohne Lizenz fahren willst startest in der Hobbyklasse beim Jedermannrennen. Dort ist so gut wie alles vertreten. Von Exlizensfahrer mit super teuren Material bis hin zum Stammtischwettenverlierer mit einem MTB aus dem Baumarkt. Normal wird bei dem Jedermannrennen kein Überrundeter rausgenommen wär bei der Leistungsbreite auch sehr blöd.
Wenn du Lust auf so was mal hast ohne gleich richtige Rennen zu fahren und du hier aus der Region bist hast du am Samstag in Reichesdorf wieder die Gelegenheit. Dort findet wieder ein Trainingsrennen statt wo jeder Teilnehmen kann. Oder dann am Sonntag auf der selben Strecke ein richtiges Rennen das sich Marin-Cup schimpft.


----------



## ]:-> (26. November 2011)

Danke Dir für die Infos!
Dieses WE ist leider schon verplant. Vielleicht findet sich ja mal wieder ein Cross-Rennen.


----------



## norman68 (26. November 2011)

Moin,

am 17.12 ist noch mal eins

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=549759


----------

